# Rats and mycoform-T



## RatBoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey all, just wanted to give a quick heads up to anyone with a rat who has respiratory problems. My rat (Nicky) has been on 3 courses of antibiotics to combat myco but with no luck. A week later it came back, every time. He makes a wheezing/clucking sound but still runs around and keeps weight on. The vet said he could hear the rattle in his chest and we could keep trying stronger meds. I turned him down and decided to try some herbal remedies. We bought a cheap vaporiser/ionised and we use eucalyptus in it. It has helped Nicky loads. Occasionally I fill a bottle with steaming hot water and a few drops of olbas oil and leave it on the floor near the cage. That also helps. But last month I bought some Mycoform-T, it's made for pigeons but to combat the same infection. So I tried it, put it in their water as suggested and in a week Nicky had no more rattle. I couldn't believe it, I took him to the vet and he said he couldn't hear the rattle either. Nicky is bright eyed and more active than ever. This stuff may not work for everybody but it worked for my little guy. Just wanted to put this out there. Hope it helps somebody. I would have liked to see an X-ray of the lungs before and after but that would have been too expensive!


----------



## Ratties 2016 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi. Just seen your post from 2012 and wondered what vaporiser you used? 
Tia
Ratties2016


----------

